# Problème recharge batterie et plantage mac mini



## Pinsonmimi (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

cela va peut-être vous sembler bizarre, mais j'ai un problème qui semble correspondre au chargement de mon ipad mini.

D'abord le chargement de la batterie est très long et je trouve que la batterie se décharge vite, pourtant les commentaires sur la batterie de l'ipad mini étaient très élogieux sur MacG.

Je dois donc recharger pratiquement tous les jours mon ipad mini et comme le chargeur sur secteur est très long, je branche directement le cable usb sur mon mac mini. (_A noter que j'ai enlevé toutes les notifications car cela entrainait dejà des problèmes sur mon ipod touch 2e g qui se déchargeait même éteint.)_

Vers midi alors que j'étais sur World of warcraft depuis quelques heures, et qu'en parallèle mon ipad était en charge sur le mac, j'ai commencé à avoir l'image qui s'est mise à clignoter puis tout était bloqué, je ne pouvais même pas accéder aux annulations de taches. J'ai donc redémarré et là l'écran était bloqué sur la roue figé et le fond gris d' Apple. J'ai redémarré avec la touche Shift enfoncée et pas de problème pour arriver au  bureau.
J'ai donc redémarré normalement et de nouveau plantage sur WoW.

J'ai éteint le mac mini quelques heures et le redémarrage s'est bien passé, mais j'ai peur de relancer le jeu.

Ma question est : est-il possible qu'une charge pratiquement constante de l'ipad mini sur le mac mini puisse entrainer des problèmes peut-être de surchauffe sur le mac ? ou bien est-ce le hasard que ce problème de plantage arrive en même temps ?
Merci pour vos avis qui seront la bienvenue.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
je vois que je ne peux pas modifier mon message et donc vu que je n'ai pas eu de réponse je voulais simplifier ma demande :

est-ce que le fait de faire se recharger l'ipad mini sur le mac, via le câble usb, plusieurs heures daffilé peut avoir des effets néfastes sur ce dernier ?


----------



## nikomimi (19 Mai 2013)

Normalement non, le cable usb est un périphérique comme un autre. Certes sa doit consommera plus qu'une simple souris usb mais normalement c'est fait pour.

Ta essayer de lancer ton jeu sans le cable usb de l'iPad voir si sa change quelque chose ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Mai 2013)

nikomimi a dit:


> Normalement non, le cable usb est un périphérique comme un autre. Certes sa doit consommera plus qu'une simple souris usb mais normalement c'est fait pour.
> 
> Ta essayer de lancer ton jeu sans le cable usb de l'iPad voir si sa change quelque chose ?




oui le jeu marche de nouveau et plus de plantage, mais je n'ose plus rebrancher le câble... il me semblait que le mac était plus chaud que d'habitude...

cela dit je trouve que la batterie de l'ipad mini se décharge très vite


----------

